# Help finding artist



## MelanieD (May 25, 2021)

Hello, can anybody help us finding this artist?! I can’t quite figure out her surname, we can tell it’s definitely Isabelle something!


----------



## Qwijebo (May 21, 2021)

Isabelle Patricia or Isabelle Papicrie


----------



## MelanieD (May 25, 2021)

Qwijebo said:


> Isabelle Patricia or Isabelle Papicrie


Thanks, I’ve googled both but no luck. Really hoping to find her as we want to see if she has anything similar to what we’ve got for sale!


----------



## Qwijebo (May 21, 2021)

Can you post the full piece and anything on reverse?


----------



## MelanieD (May 25, 2021)

Qwijebo said:


> Can you post the full piece and anything on reverse?


Yes of course.


----------

